# MTB Aktionstag Hersbruck 21.07.2007



## merkt_p (18. April 2007)

Hallo, 

im Namen von Michael Kirschbaum vom ADFC möchte anhängen Text veröffentlichen.
Um Rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.

WIR LASSEN UNS NICHT VERTREIBEN!!!

Gruss Martin


Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

die meisten von euch werden es schon mitbekommen haben: Im Landkreis "Nürnberger Land" scheiterte der Versuch, unter Einbeziehung aller Betroffenen ein allgemein akzeptiertes und naturverträgliches Mountainbike-Routenkonzept zu realisieren. Ausschlaggebend war am Ende der Widerstand einiger weniger nicht kompromissbereiter Jäger aus dem Raum Hersbruck. Der Landkreis hat damit eine große Chance vergeben, für Ausflügler und Urlauber wieder attraktiver zu werden. 
Trotzdem - oder vielleicht auch gerade deshalb - ist es wichtig, dass wir unser Recht verteidigen, unsere schöne Sportart auch im Landkreis ausüben zu dürfen. Wenn einige wenige Uneinsichtige es schaffen, eine solch vernünftige Initiative abzuwürgen, so ist der Weg nicht mehr weit zu willkürlich verhängten Fahrverboten. In der Öffentlichkeit beschimpften die Jäger das gesamte Konzept als "völlig dilettantisch geplant", ohne dass sie auch nur einen einzigen konkreten Punkt benannt hätten, wo sie Konflikte befürchten. Dem müssen wir (auch in der Presse) entgegentreten.

Deshalb werden wir uns am 21. April um 10 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Hersbruck treffen und gemeinsam eine der Strecken (die Houbirg-Runde) in Augenschein nehmen. Es werden Touren unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrades (auch auf Teilabschnitten der Runde) angeboten. Die leichte Tour ist auch für trainierte Alltagsradler zu bewältigen. Wir werden sowohl die Presse als auch die Kreistagsabgeordneten einladen und so die Gelegenheit bieten, sich selbst über einige umstrittene Abschnitte ein Bild zu machen. Wir hoffen, auf diese Weise wieder zu einer sachlichen Diskussion im Landkreis über das Thema Mountainbiken zu kommen.

Alle weiteren Infos, eine Übersicht der angebotenen Touren, Beschreibungen der geplanten Touren des Konzepts (zum selber abradeln) und eine Chronologie der Ereignisse gibt es auf der Website des ADFC Nürnberg: www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/aktuell.htm. 

Je mehr Bikerinnen und Biker kommen, desto wirkungsvoller ist unser Protest. Leitet diese mail deshalb bitte an eure Freunde und Bekannten weiter!

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Riddick (19. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3618899&postcount=31
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3618367&postcount=3248


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

